# repairing a digital camera?



## vin88 (Feb 24, 2019)

a non working canon eos 350 D camera body.  $ 10.    with a lot of experence in mechanical repair AND none in electronics,  and having a couple "Rebel"  lenses,  i have a new winter adventure, starting with removing the internal battery.  later, vin


----------



## compur (Feb 24, 2019)

Maybe you should start your adventure by finding the correct forum to discuss it.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 25, 2019)

compur said:


> Maybe you should start your adventure by finding the correct forum to discuss it.


   maybe you should start a "whiners forum" ?


----------



## compur (Feb 25, 2019)

vin88 said:


> maybe you should start a "whiners forum" ?



It was more sarcasm than whining.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 25, 2019)

vin88 said:


> a non working canon eos 350 D camera body.  $ 10.    with a lot of experence in mechanical repair AND none in electronics,  and having a couple "Rebel"  lenses,  i have a new winter adventure, starting with removing the internal battery.  later, vin



pretty well documented on youtube, problem is, what is the problem with it?


----------



## vin88 (Feb 25, 2019)

it will not fire, 3 error codes on screen.   99,  cd and another.  did not care for the videos (that i found) BUT some good info on web sites AND a canon repair shop not far away. ill keep reading, its a good chalange for me.   vin -   ps; spell check dosent work either.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Mar 3, 2019)

I took my wife's non-functioning point and shoot Samsung camera apart. The lens would not retract.

The first thing I learned was, if the battery is in the camera, the flash is charging and it is not afraid of you. I do not remember what voltage it takes to fire the flash but it is rather unpleasant until you learn what not to touch.

Also the wiring is very fine and does not take well to movement. There are very few discrete components and most of them are surface mount technology. There is a reason the camera sold for $79.00 and did not hold up well to AZ wind and dust; they are basically throw away cameras.

Admittedly the camera performed well for several years and probably would still be in use, had it not been subject to powdery desert dust. And, they do make good learning experiences and a source  parts.  

Go0d luck, have fun, and let us know if you were successful.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 3, 2019)

All I can do is wish you the best of luck............


----------



## vin88 (Mar 4, 2019)

i am awaiting parts for the canon rebel digital.    You are right to dismantle a $100 point and shoot camera rather than sending it to the factory for a $100 repair ( plus postage).  especially if it quit working on a "once in a liftime shot" !   after dissasembly,    throw the parts into the wood stove.  vin


----------

